# Tybee island July 12-17



## Wisconsin Ben (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll be there, anyone else going to do some fishing?  I've never been to the ocean so I'd love to try and catch something since I'll be there anyway.

I brought my rods home from my cabin, going to put on new line and such.   The rods are fine for northern pike and bluegill and such, but I doubt it could handle anything really huge which I don't plan to catch from shore anyway... do I?  

What type of line should I put on it?  I'm not super experienced so I currently have whatever the rod came with.

What's good fishing from shore now?  Where should I go?  I heard awhile ago that the bait shop on Tybee is pretty helpful too, right?


----------



## shortround1 (Jun 29, 2009)

just got back from tybee on the gon fishing trip with the steve amick. if u can get a few guys up he puts u on fish all day long!i am still eating see bass we caught, awsome!


----------



## Wetumpka (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a 10 hr deep sea charter down there on the 11th.


----------



## smittyg (Jun 29, 2009)

Wisconsin Ben said:


> I'll be there, anyone else going to do some fishing?  I've never been to the ocean so I'd love to try and catch something since I'll be there anyway.
> 
> I brought my rods home from my cabin, going to put on new line and such.   The rods are fine for northern pike and bluegill and such, but I doubt it could handle anything really huge which I don't plan to catch from shore anyway... do I?
> 
> ...



I hope that don't hang a shark with your bluegill rod. that might take a while to get in. from what I've seen in my few trips down there, you can hook up with some decent fish from the shore and off of the pier.this time last year we went down and sawat least 15 blacktip sharks caught on the pier.I think there is a guy who rents rods on the pier but it might be cheaper to go to Wal-Martand get a fairly good setup that you will be able to keep for your next trip down.


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Jun 29, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> just got back from tybee on the gon fishing trip with the steve amick. if u can get a few guys up he puts u on fish all day long!i am still eating see bass we caught, awsome!



I'd like to do that, it was one of the places I'd looked at.  But I'm only one guy, maybe I can talk a second into going.  And unless we were in with other groups that's WAY too expensive to get a charter with only one or two guys.   

The 11th I'll still be driving down there.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

Don't forget to bring the cheese.......


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 29, 2009)

And walleye fillets!


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 29, 2009)

Sometimes you hook up with stuff in the ocean you're just not gonna stop. yep even from shore. I was casting a mud minnow on a jighead for flounder recently in the Nassau sound in about 7' of water when my rod bent. Boy was I excited. Then the drag started screaming. Then as I tightened the drag the reel became smokin hot. Thats when I saw it. a huge manta ray came flying out of the water. This thing probably weighed 600# and was an estimated 10' long. I told my buddy he's gonna spool me but just before he did he managed to straighten the hook and I got all my line back. good luck with that bluegill rod.
a good 8' or longer surf rod and reel should do if you dont hang a monster.
BHJ


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I went Pike fishing with it.  But a 20lb pike is different than ocean fish too... heh.   

I've gone out in Lake Michigan fishing and it tends to be slow.  4-10 fish average or so in 6 hours of fishing.   From the various pictures on the site I gather the average is a bit better than it is around me?  

I'll gladly bring some cheese.  One of the best cheese place, Gibbsville Cheese, is only about 2 miles from my house.   I like to go on Wednesdays when the string cheese is fresh.  Nothing like fresh Mozzerella string cheese that still bleeds milk when you eat it.... mmm...


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Jun 29, 2009)

I was thinking about renting one of the pontoons at the bait shop.  My wife was nervous about the ocean but the rivers seemed okay to her.    Personally, I wanted to latch onto a shark.  Are they in the rivers?


----------



## weagle (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll be down there the 4th through the 11th so I should be able to give you a current report.  I've always had good luck off the pier for sharks, redfish and whatever.  I caught a ray one time as big as a car hood.

Regarding gear, you need lots of capacity for line and the ability to chunk heavy (4 0z) weights.  I spool 15 to 20lb test on big Penn spinning reels and stout 8 and 9' spinning rods.  You need a smooth drag to handle big fish as you won't be able to stop them when they run.  You just wear them down.

Weagle


----------



## Chasem (Jul 1, 2009)

The Rivers down there are very hard to fish! The guy at the bait shop down there can be helpful at times. The best advise i can give and im sure others will agree is to use live shrimp for bait you can get them at the bait shop and they are not that expensive, and also try fishing the jetties on north beach at low tide.We done great down there last year.


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Jul 2, 2009)

In Wisconsin when you buy a license they usually give you a little guide telling you what fish are legal keepers and what isn't, etc.   I assume stuff like that will be available to me?

Also, what's one of the better tasting fish I might get from the pier or shore in the area?  I mostly plan on eating at restarants and not doing dishes on vacation, but if there is something that is supposed to be excellent I'd love to try it fresh.

Around here Bluegill are the best tasting (in my opinion) but they're not much for putting up a fight when you get them on the line.   Carp fight nice and hard, but are pretty much just good for fertilizing the garden.


----------



## savreds (Jul 2, 2009)

Go to Tybee Island Bait & Tackle and they will give you the latest info on whats biting and on what bait. 
Spotted Sea Trout and flounder are both great eating. If you are lucky enough to catch a trippletail, which is kind of unlikely from shore but you never know about the north end jetties, they are the best eating fish out there in my opinion.


----------



## Golden BB (Jul 3, 2009)

If you call the number for Amick's, they can put you on a list and if a boat isn't full they'll call you a few days in advance and see if you want in.


----------



## bouymarker (Jul 4, 2009)

hi, im new here...i like the surf if i'm not inshore..this was july 4th..i use 14lb mono, egg sinker, swivel, 20lb floro. leader..you really dont have to have one of those big rigs to catch some.


----------



## smittyg (Jul 4, 2009)

Wisconsin Ben said:


> In Wisconsin when you buy a license they usually give you a little guide telling you what fish are legal keepers and what isn't, etc.   I assume stuff like that will be available to me?
> 
> Also, what's one of the better tasting fish I might get from the pier or shore in the area?  I mostly plan on eating at restarants and not doing dishes on vacation, but if there is something that is supposed to be excellent I'd love to try it fresh.
> 
> Around here Bluegill are the best tasting (in my opinion) but they're not much for putting up a fight when you get them on the line.   Carp fight nice and hard, but are pretty much just good for fertilizing the garden.


I use a small ultralight setup for my bluegill fishing so I get the full effect. here we have what is called a "Georgia Giant". It's a blugill on steroids. They get big and mean.Any Wal-Mart will have a FREE book that list all of the rules and regulations that you will need for saltwater and freshwater. Tybee bait and tackle should have the current book at the front counter. as far as good eats, I like whiting and sea trout,and flounder if I can catch them.I live in North georgia so I cant fish whenever I want to


----------

